# Alloy 05' TCR 2 Question



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a 2005 Aluminium TCR 2 and yesterday noticed something on the frame that i hadn't seen in all the time ive had the bike. Just below the rear derailluer on the down tube it seems insetad of the usual circle shaped frame their is around a 10cm section where the frame has a indentation. I doesn't look as though its a broken frame, because if it was i would have known about it, it does seem like its supposed to be their. I just don't ever recalling seeing it before and ive looked on the giant site at the pics and can't seem to see anything like what mine is. I think im just freaking over nothing, But if anyone has the same bike as mine, just have a quick look and let me know if you see anything. Thanx


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Bryn said:


> . Just below the rear derailluer on the down tube it seems insetad of the usual circle shaped frame their is around a 10cm section where the frame has a indentation.


Hey, I think you mean front derailleur and yes, my alloy TCR 1 frame also has this indentation on the seat tube. I think it is there to accommodate the front derailleur when it moves to the left during shifting. It just gives it a little more space.

Hope this helps,

Cheers


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Thanx*

Yeah thanx, thats all i needed to save myself a trip to the LBS. OH and yeah i did mean the front derailleur, thats one way to sound like a Fred i guess. It just struck me as wierd cos id never seen it before. Thanx


----------

